# What would you bid this at.



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Any idea how big this lot is?? I Didn't bring my measuring wheel with me when i bid this out but i ended up getting the account. Its a seasonal price, open lots with nothing to hit/go around. as well as side walks the length of the building front and rear.

Im just trying to see if im on par with my bidding. so let me know what you guys think you would charge for a seasonal.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Considering theres no dimensions, I dont know how many events you have, and I dont know your hourly rate. Very open ended questions.

2 hours for a truck??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry we have roughly 10-15 plowing events a year. I didnt bid it based on my hourly rate. i kind of just looked at it and decided what i think i would want to be paid to plow it per event.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

11,327.00 for the season.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Good guess Scotty but nope, I might aslo add i have to sand this lot.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

reguess...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1323072 said:


> Good guess Scotty but nope, I might aslo add i have to sand this lot.


Up or down on my answer ?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your low Scotty


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1323084 said:


> your low Scotty


So your a thief. 16,863.00


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

ok, through my geniousness i got a lot size...

im guessing 16,100 for the season? not sure what you charge per hour though. 

i guessed 500x300 for the lot size?

is this place related to the drug cartels?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1323088 said:



> So your a thief. 16,863.00


lol i woulden't call myself a thief, But no you're still wrong.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Thief and con artist too, 19500.00


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

trqjnky;1323090 said:


> how big is the lot? i was apparrently waaay small on my guess


Honestly i don't know the dimensions, But in the pic you can see a car parked in one of the spots bottom right of the pic for reference.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1323093 said:


> Thief and con artist too, 19500.00


I never said your last answer was too low Scotty.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

A lot that size you will be lucky to get out of there with 5 man hours per visit since you are doing walks as well. That's for a quality plow job and if it is open like the picture shows. Add an hour or 2 if it is filled with cars. 

I would guess you bid it around $15k per season and are hoping for a light year.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

REAPER;1323219 said:


> A lot that size you will be lucky to get out of there with 5 man hours per visit since you are doing walks as well. That's for a quality plow job and if it is open like the picture shows. Add an hour or 2 if it is filled with cars.
> 
> I would guess you bid it around $15k per season and are hoping for a light year.


Your spot on, Good job man. I will however say the entire job walks and all takes about 2-3 hours with 2 trucks depending on cars, I know this because i actually used to plow this lot almost 10 years ago when i worked for another company as a sub. Its just dumb luck that they contacted me this year to bid on it..

I took this pic almost 8 years ago plowing the same lot with my blue truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sucks to be them!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sure does lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1323223 said:


> Your spot on, Good job man. I will however say the entire job walks and all takes about 2-3 hours with 2 trucks depending on cars, I know this because i actually used to plow this lot almost 10 years ago when i worked for another company as a sub. Its just dumb luck that they contacted me this year to bid on it..
> 
> I took this pic almost 8 years ago plowing the same lot with my blue truck.


Wow 2-3 hours with 2 trucks, you need bigger blades. Unless I'm missing something that lot is only 2 acres. For easy figuring 100 parking stalls = 1 acre.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1323236 said:


> Wow 2-3 hours with 2 trucks, you need bigger blades. Unless I'm missing something that lot is only 2 acres. For easy figuring 100 parking stalls = 1 acre.


That includes the sidewalks and sanding the lot as well. i don't think i have ever spent more then 2.5 hours on that lot even with cars there, But then again i was working per hour back then for the company so i might have been taking my time a bit lol. That was also with me shoveling the sidewalks, I will have a guy with me in the truck doing the walks so that will allow me to plow rather then waste time shoveling.

Im assuming this will take us no more then an hour with 2 trucks and a guy snow blowing walks.


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

congrats gp payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1323237 said:


> That includes the sidewalks and sanding the lot as well. i don't think i have ever spent more then 2.5 hours on that lot even with cars there, But then again i was working per hour back then for the company so i might have been taking my time a bit lol. That was also with me shoveling the sidewalks, I will have a guy with me in the truck doing the walks so that will allow me to plow rather then waste time shoveling.
> 
> Im assuming this will take us no more then an hour with 2 trucks and a guy snow blowing walks.


That sounds more like it, congrats!.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks boys. I am also going to an auction tomorrow morning that has a like new 8'6 Curtis plow there, Its mint looks to be maybe 3 years old. So if the price is right ill be taking her home.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Another Curtis, did you buy a new Dodge?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol No i will replace my old curtis with it. My old curtis is 10+ years old and showing her age.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1323072 said:


> Good guess Scotty but nope, I might aslo add i have to sand this lot.


Belt or orbital?



REAPER;1323219 said:


> A lot that size you will be lucky to get out of there with 5 man hours per visit since you are doing walks as well. That's for a quality plow job and if it is open like the picture shows. Add an hour or 2 if it is filled with cars.
> 
> I would guess you bid it around $15k per season and are hoping for a light year.


Holy crapola.

I was thinking maybe an hour, hour and a half max for plowing. Wide open, lots of straight runs, circles around the building instead of backing up and 5 hours is milking the job.



JD Dave;1323236 said:


> Wow 2-3 hours with 2 trucks, you need bigger blades. Unless I'm missing something that lot is only 2 acres. For easy figuring 100 parking stalls = 1 acre.


Good to know I wasn't the only one thinking along these lines.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dfd9;1324642 said:


> Belt or orbital?
> 
> He's more of hands on guy.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

grandview;1324664 said:


> dfd9;1324642 said:
> 
> 
> > Belt or orbital?
> ...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

JD Dave;1323236 said:


> For easy figuring 100 parking stalls = 1 acre.


Good info, Thanks. Thumbs Up



dfd9;1324642 said:


> I was thinking maybe an hour, hour and a half max for plowing. Wide open, lots of straight runs, circles around the building instead of backing up and 5 hours is milking the job.
> 
> Good to know I wasn't the only one thinking along these lines.


I had no idea what size the lot is with no measurements and was giving ballpark figure. Good to know you are all knowing, after the fact.

I compared the lot to a football field on google earth zoomed in approx. the same and it seems it is only a bit over 2 acres. Using the trucks he has and 1 guy doing walks he will still have at least 3 man hours each push if it is done in a quality way. Upgrade to a pusher or 9-10 ft blade will cut some time off that. But I am going by what equipment he has as of now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

There is no way this lot will take us 3 hours to complete. 2 hours MAX and thats if there are cars there to slow us down.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;1324826 said:


> There is no way this lot will take us 3 hours to complete. 2 hours MAX and thats if there are cars there to slow us down.


Total man hours.
2 men x 1 hour = 2 man hours. Add in your shovel guy and well.......

Good luck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh ok i thought you meant total time to complete the lot.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I was lso thinking 2 hours to plow and 1/2 hour to salt/sand. 2 hours for walks.
Figured maybe 12K


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

REAPER;1324800 said:


> Good info, Thanks. Thumbs Up
> 
> I had no idea what size the lot is with no measurements and was giving ballpark figure. Good to know you are all knowing, after the fact.
> 
> I compared the lot to a football field on google earth zoomed in approx. the same and it seems it is only a bit over 2 acres. Using the trucks he has and 1 guy doing walks he will still have at least 3 man hours each push if it is done in a quality way. Upgrade to a pusher or 9-10 ft blade will cut some time off that. But I am going by what equipment he has as of now.


Sorry, I have this habit of reading an entire thread before jumping in. Next time I'll post after reading the first one.

And you must forgive me for not being on enough to read through before someone else beats me to the punch.

I had no idea what size it was. Just looked at the left side with 4 rows or parking spaces with 2 drives. Right side is less than that. Little bit on the bottom. Even if you can't do circles, you can plow both ways and not back up (lose time) hardly at all.

With a Blizzard and under 2", it could be plowed in under an hour. I can't really tell how much shoveling there is.

Don't get upset because you were almost double actual time. Some are better at estimating than others. I very seldom go off square footage or acreage.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Think you can tackle a lot that big?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1323223 said:


> Your spot on, Good job man. I will however say the entire job walks and all takes about 2-3 hours with 2 trucks depending on cars, I know this because i actually used to plow this lot almost 10 years ago when i worked for another company as a sub. Its just dumb luck that they contacted me this year to bid on it..
> 
> I took this pic almost 8 years ago plowing the same lot with my blue truck.





TCLA;1325496 said:


> Think you can tackle a lot that big?


In this post from page 1 he said he plowed it 10 years ago.......Si, i guess i can answer for him.....Yes......:salute:......Thumbs Up......


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Matson Snow;1325509 said:


> In this post from page 1 he said he plowed it 10 years ago.......Si, i guess i can answer for him.....Yes......:salute:......Thumbs Up......


lol thanks. Its not that big of a lot.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How did the auction go was it dope?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

It was ok, I was bidding on a curtis plow but this d-bag who is at all the auctions who just buys stuff to re-sell it was bidding against me. I bid it up to $1500 and he wasn't giving up so i let him have it. I did however pick up a like new backrack for the Chevy so it wasn't a complete waste i suppose.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

nice lot and good luck, i have a few commercial bids to put one property manager wants pricing for about 12 lots but im not sure if 1 truck with a 9ft blade can handle that in addition to what i have not to mention everyone needs to be plowed out by 7am.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow lots of bickering but who cares if its 2 or 2.5 hours he's still going to make good money on this one.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

GoldPro out of curiosity what do you use to spread salt and or sand? Just wondering.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a stainless 2 yard v-box i put in my blue ram, and just bought a 1.5 yard v-box to put in the chevy.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

real nice man


----------

